# Would You Snitch or Not?



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

nah, been called a lot of names in my day, never a snitch. if i snitched everything i knew about people, the jails would be fuller house lol.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> You probably don't need to tell the teacher that your classmate avoided doing the homework. The teacher will figure that out, just by saying, "Hand in your homework." That student won't have anything to hand to the teacher.


True. But what if it then was cheating Or calling in sick when ok, and so on.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Unless you were cheating with that person or plotting with that person to call in sick when OK, etc., it's not snitching. Eventually, that person will get caught doing the stupid stuff.



Mirkwood said:


> True. But what if it then was cheating Or calling in sick when ok, and so on.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

walking tourist said:


> If you are a witness to a triple homicide, it is not snitching. It is reporting a crime. It is snitching only if you were a participant in the grisly crime.
> 
> If the culprits found out that you reported them to the cops, you could be in serious jeopardy. You might need protection from the cops.


I understand it's legally called reporting a crime however I know of places where that alone is still considered snitching. "You saw me. I know you saw me and now you're involved," type thing. 

That being said, I think I would still report it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That is true. Unfortunately. And very frightening.




Lycrester said:


> I understand it's legally called reporting a crime however I know of places where that alone is still considered snitching. "You saw me. I know you saw me and now you're involved," type thing.
> 
> That being said, I think I would still report it.


----------



## littlelionheart (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been rewatching Hey! Arnold lately and I never realized how... questionable... it was, haha.


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

I am confused by this, I have not watched this show. 
However, "Snitching"? 

If we are defining it as witnessing others do something. Then it depends how well I know them and how well I know the person they did something stupid to. I am more likely to keep a secret to maintain harmony between people I know, I am also more likely to tell about bad things if it hurts the person I know. I am aware that it is temporarily painful, but sometimes it is necessary. 
If it something stupid someone I knew did that would get me in trouble, but I wasn't party to. I am going to tell on them because they got me involved and I don't like troublesome situations, even if that means I am still going to be in trouble but now they are going to be in trouble with me. 

If snitching is defined as me being a party to whatever happened, then it depends on the action taken. If it is something that caused trouble for others, I will probably confess. I may take full responsibility for something, after all, I was involved. 
However, if the punishment is really troublesome and I don't feel like doing it alone (because misery loves company), I will snitch on them so they have to suffer with me. Aren't I nice? 

After typing this, I have realized that there is nothing about "the right thing to do" in here at all. Just me being selfish and not wanting to be punished alone, oh well


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

littlelionheart said:


> I've been rewatching Hey! Arnold lately and I never realized how... questionable... it was, haha.


Hey Arnold was the Nicktoons that finally made me stop watching Nicktoons, which were a staple of my childhood.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

No would not rat on that. 

But I also do not cover for people either. 

Ratting is throwing someone else under the bus for something you all participated in but only one got caught. But covering is some shit head expecting you to have to decide on taking heat for their actions.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

stoop kid afraid to leave his stoop


----------

